
GoPro needs a hero - trueduke
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/2/11837018/gopro-storyteller-desktop-app-video-editor-ceo-nick-woodman-interview
======
EA
I have my smartphone in a case that is ruggedized, slim, and waterproof. I can
have the case mounted in a RAM Mounts X-Grip clamp which is easily removed yet
easy to secure to a pole, boat, bike, etc. I've had my phone over and under
water capturing and transmitting live video and pictures. I've worn it on my
person while streaming live video.

Don't I have a GoPro killer? The camera is on par with the GoPro save the
fisheye lens and "ProTune" settings which I'm going to color correct in a
video editor anyway. My phone has many mounts and mounting surfaces. It has
video editing programs on the capture device. It is continually plugged into
video distribution and social networks. And it has a much better battery.

